# anyone else getting antsy?



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I know it's probably been delayed because of problems that weren't Moebius' fault but they said it was due out two months ago - where's the Viper?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

There are several threads devoted to this.

Here's the latest (I know of) on the subject: http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk/viewtopic.php?t=78606&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=149


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I'll just be a little more patient.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Patience IS a virtue.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Hell, yes! I'm waist-deep in the pesky critters.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

um, ew.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Its coming ... its coming ...


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

i got ants in my pants for the 2001 moonbus !!!!

maybe they are moon-ants.............


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Should be in port this week, with any luck and no customs hold they will ship Monday from Florida.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Already got my preorder in for the Vipers. Can't wait. 

Sean


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Moebius said:


> Should be in port this week, with any luck and no customs hold they will ship Monday from Florida.


So have the kits arrived at you location? Any chance of seeing the kits late next week?


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Are they here yet, are they here yet, did I miss it, am I late?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I'd probably be antsy, but I've got plenty to stay occupied with until the Moonbus pulls into the depot.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Wonder Woman can`t come out quick enough!! Grrrrr!!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Aren't the Viper kits supposed to have docked in Florida by now?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

What is the good word? have the vipers shipped to local hobby stores yet?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

According to Starship Modeler, they'll start going on sale on Friday the 19th.

Wait, lemme get the exact quote...

ah, "scheduled release date"

I still don't know how so many people have theirs.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Frank posted over at SSM, that the Vipers have landed, but that customes has decided to do a (as he puts it) "intensive" inspection.

Again according to Franks post. They will unload the container, cut open boxes all without any explanation or timeframe.

Looks like no ones going to have them by the 19th.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Man .. that really sucks


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I've delt with customs myself.

They wouldn't be so bad if they didn't arrogantly act as though they have unlimited power.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I think it would be easier to wait for a model kit,than let some dangerous material get into the country through our ports. Better safe, than sorry. If I am inconvienienced for a while in order to maintain the safety of myself and others, I will patiently wait.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

At my wife's job they did a detailed inspection of an incoming container from Japan. The container was held up for three weeks and when it finally arrived at her job...there was about 20% of the freight that was damaged by customes during their search. I hope this container fares better than that one!

BTW...customes found nothing wrong with the freight and was just being thorough! They picked her container at random with little regard for the contents!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Maybe these idiots at customs thought they were real vipers,like in snakes.OOh,I'm scared.Doh!:wave:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

They're looking for contraband items, such as drugs, explosive components, poisons, etc. that can be hidden inside sealed boxes like plastic kits.


----------



## joejoejedi (Mar 19, 2006)

How bout we find a way to start making the kits here and put the american worker back to work


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Higher labor costs = higher priced products. Otherwise, I'd cheerfully agree.


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Sadly, I"m thinking this might get Moebius (and other manufacturers) to say "We're doing away with 'release dates.' You'll get the kit when it comes out." With all of us chomping at the bit for this Viper, I'm glad to see that none of the agitation is landing on the Moebius Model company, and they're keeping everyone updated on where the models are. Good job, Moebius. There's nothing more annoying than pre-ordering, and waiting, and waiting, and waiting, and waiting, until you go into your LHS and seeing a shelf full of your kit.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Seaview said:


> They're looking for contraband items, such as drugs, explosive components, poisons, etc. that can be hidden inside sealed boxes like plastic kits.


naturally occurring radioactivity can trigger rad alarms too like granite. Or is it marble? I forget. Either way, the radiation is strong enough to raise a red flag at port but they can easily conclude that its signature is that of the stone in question and let it go.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

HabuHunter32 said:


> BTW...customes found nothing wrong with the freight and was just being thorough! They picked her container at random with little regard for the contents!


Hence, my point about their arrogance.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Moonman27 said:


> I think it would be easier to wait for a model kit,than let some dangerous material get into the country through our ports. Better safe, than sorry. If I am inconvienienced for a while in order to maintain the safety of myself and others, I will patiently wait.


Yes, I agree. I can gladly wait for my preordered Vipers, as well.

--Sean


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

HabuHunter32 said:


> At my wife's job they did a detailed inspection of an incoming container from Japan. The container was held up for three weeks and when it finally arrived at her job...there was about 20% of the freight that was damaged by customes during their search. I hope this container fares better than that one!
> 
> BTW...customes found nothing wrong with the freight and was just being thorough! They picked her container at random with little regard for the contents!


We have had containers held up for as long as two weeks in the past. Random pick according to customs, not much we can do. They have never found contraband in one of containers, but they still search 2 out of 3 of what we have come in. Items are always damaged, and there is no recourse for it. Complain and how long do we wait next time? Hopefully they will release this soon!


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Moebius said:


> We have had containers held up for as long as two weeks in the past. Random pick according to customs, not much we can do. They have never found contraband in one of containers, but they still search 2 out of 3 of what we have come in. Items are always damaged, and there is no recourse for it. Complain and how long do we wait next time? Hopefully they will release this soon!



Exactly what I was talking about. Thanks for the update, Moebius!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

joejoejedi said:


> How bout we find a way to start making the kits here and put the american worker back to work


That would be nice, but it's just not possible. We have checked into it. Boxes made? No problem. Kits injected? No problem. Prototyping? No problem. Tooling? No problem. Someone that does all of that inhouse? Problem. Not to mention that every step is more expensive here. Plus transportation on everything done in different places makes it totally out of the question.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

would be very cool if we could get a plant that could do that and we'd all move there to work at the plant doing what needs to be done.

Engineers, designers, mold machine operators, packaging, quality control, shipping and receiving, security, PR, HR, etc.

and during the down time, gather at the mead hall to sing songs of battles won and loves lost.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, unless one of you guys know Richard Branson personally ... 

But seriously, seems everything is now made in China


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Moebius said:


> That would be nice, but it's just not possible. We have checked into it. Boxes made? No problem. Kits injected? No problem. Prototyping? No problem. Tooling? No problem. Someone that does all of that inhouse? Problem. Not to mention that every step is more expensive here. Plus transportation on everything done in different places makes it totally out of the question.


Frank, 

Are you saying that, in China, they offer you a 'one stop, shopping' experience? Or do they also make their boxes, tooling, etc in seperate locals as what you'd have to do here, and that its simply that much cheaper.

I'm curious, if you don't mind, simply for our edification, about how much cheaper percentage wise, is it to have something made in China, vs. the US once you factor in shipping it across the ocean. Even a ball-park figure is helpful.

IIRC, from about a year ago hearing that Lindeberg shoots its plastic up here in Michigan. I can't attest to anything else that they do. What I do know is that there are a lot of hurting business up here that are (or once) set up to do that.
Remember, Michigan was the birthplace of AMT and MPC.

But perhaps a letter to your congress person explaining your desire to bring your work back to America, and the pitfalls as to why you don't, is one step in a direction that someday would help everybody.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

ClubTepes said:


> Frank,
> 
> Are you saying that, in China, they offer you a 'one stop, shopping' experience? Or do they also make their boxes, tooling, etc in seperate locals as what you'd have to do here, and that its simply that much cheaper.
> 
> ...


All done in the same place. Boxes are printed elsewhere, but it's all local. I did a presentation on this 2 years ago in Virginia Beach at the IPMS Nationals. I may do again at another show, too much to go into in a thread. Like I said, worst thing is every individual process can be done in the US, but no one does it all. We could not do any of these kits if they had to be done here. Can't really go into detail on costs, as we stopped checking things after we learned a box here would cost about the same as finished product overseas!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Wow.

Thanks for the input.

Hope you get your container soon.

Please let us know when you do.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I'm sure that when the merchandise reaches the U.S.,customs are added to the costs.Nevertheless it seems to be still cheaper to manufacture it out there,and since it's done at the same place,more practical.Both a very sad and true fact.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> I'm sure that when the merchandise reaches the U.S.,customs are added to the costs.Nevertheless it seems to be still cheaper to manufacture it out there,and since it's done at the same place,more practical.Both a very sad and true fact.


Actually, there is no duty on imported toys coming in to the US. I guess it's good thing/bad thing. No duty is nice, but maybe if there was companies would think about manufacturing more here. Maybe not, I guess it wouldn't make a difference for us if there was a duty.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Heh, heh, heh,,,,,,,,

you said "DUTY". Heh, heh, heh,,,,,

Sorry, mind was tripping into Beavis n Butthead realm again.

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :freak: :wave:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

It's sad to say that our Nation in the last 20 or so years is service oriented. Not manufacturing oriented. Most manufacturing jobs have gone overseas. Just a fact of life. As a consumer we all want the best price for what we buy not just hobby related but everything else. The manufactures cut costs to keep prices as low as possible and a sad fact it its cheaper to manufacture elseware. If Moebius was able to get thier kits produced here and it added the additional expenses incurred to the price we all paid it would be much higher. That would mean less kits sold and how long would we be getting all of these great kits?


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Moebius said:


> We have had containers held up for as long as two weeks in the past. Random pick according to customs, not much we can do. They have never found contraband in one of containers, but they still search 2 out of 3 of what we have come in. Items are always damaged, and there is no recourse for it. Complain and how long do we wait next time? Hopefully they will release this soon!


Maybe after jerking you around a few times you'll get put on a OK list of incoming products, or they just like to build models too...


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Vipers left our warehouse in Florida today!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

The flight deck is cleared and ready for their arrival. 

Sean


----------



## Asmenoth (Feb 27, 2009)

Then grab your gun and bring in the cat.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I don't think anyone's going to be disappointed in this kit--the Moebius Galactica line is looking stellar.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

I told those people at SSM that I was prepared for this .... but again I peed in my pants on reading this ... YESSSSS!!! They're finally here ...


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well for all the antsy people here I just noticed that Cult TVMan apparently has them in stock. Better place that order before they are sold out. Don't know if any LHS's or other places have them yet.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> Well for all the antsy people here I just noticed that Cult TVMan apparently has them in stock. Better place that order before they are sold out. Don't know if any LHS's or other places have them yet.



 I saw this message there

"Now accepting payment. We expect these in stock and shipping March 26."


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

ryoga said:


> I saw this message there
> 
> "Now accepting payment. We expect these in stock and shipping March 26."


Well I'm not sure, I saw that message too. But when you look at the actual item it shows status as "In Stock." Not preorder or on order. Only Cult himself knows for sure. But usually he doesn't show in stock if it is not.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I would think he has them, they left Florida on the 24th.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I got my "give me money for your preorder" email from Steve yesterday ... and promptly sent off payment. I figure he ordered oodles more than he has preorders for, but these seem to be very popular so get 'em while you can.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Moebius said:


> I would think he has them, they left Florida on the 24th.


Frank,

You bring all the models in from overseas to Florida first? Is it a warehouse in Deland or somewhere thereabouts? Just curious since I am just down the road from you a bit.

And ever since I was a kid I've always kind of wanted to own a hobby shop. I am about to retire from my career job and if I thought I could make a reasonable profit at it I think I would like to. There is one for sale here in Cocoa but I really think you need a much large local populace to support one profitably these days. I recall when I was growing up in Tarpon Springs I always tried to get to the House of Hobbies in Clearwater whenever we took a trip in that direction. The same guy still owns it but he recently moved it to only a couple of miles from where I was raised. He's getting somewhat old and I have wondered if he would sell it. But it would mean switching coasts. Probably just better off staying home and building models here.
Bob Koenn


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

small favor: Can someone post the instructions or at least the colors needed?

I hate getting a kit home and finding that I don't have the colors to paint it.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Just got an email from Steve that my Viper shipped yesterday......:woohoo:


----------



## gwynethh (Sep 16, 2008)

teslabe said:


> Just got an email from Steve that my Viper shipped yesterday......:woohoo:


Lucky you! Mine is still waiting in the queue I guess.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

rkoenn said:


> Frank,
> 
> You bring all the models in from overseas to Florida first? Is it a warehouse in Deland or somewhere thereabouts? Just curious since I am just down the road from you a bit.
> 
> ...


Some come into Florida first, some come into Seattle. Depends on exactly what is in each container. Storage considerations mostly. It really takes a lot of people to keep one open. I had one here in DeLand for years and we survived on mail order. Tough call.


----------



## gwynethh (Sep 16, 2008)

gwynethh said:


> Lucky you! Mine is still waiting in the queue I guess.


Well the queue has moved! Steve has posted me that my orders will go in the mail today. Super and thanx Steve.


----------



## Crawford42 (Mar 29, 2010)

Any word on when Sideshow is getting theirs?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Magesblood said:


> small favor: Can someone post the instructions or at least the colors needed?
> 
> I hate getting a kit home and finding that I don't have the colors to paint it.


that's okay. I got mine today but thanks anyway.


----------

